# early spring bream/sunfish



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Do u guys think Bream/sunfish will bite in creeks this time of the year?
I wil lbe fishing at little pee dee state park in the area behind the dam. I know that creek is loaded with bream i nthe summer and figure since the fish cant swim upsteam into the lake or downstream into another body of water, they have to be in the pool of water below the dam.

Any ideas on how to make them bite?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A mini Carolina rig with a pinch of worm should work...fish slowww if you toss any artificials.


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

yes, i agree. I would fish with worms right off the bottom. You should have some luck!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

ive always used crickets..they now have a new cork that is adjustable to change the depths you can fish them. a cane pole or bream buster from the bank. if you do use crickets and you get a bite and no hookup, quickly change out the dead cricket.. beetle spins- the black with chartruse stripes, great for them.


----------



## my308 (Feb 15, 2010)

i got bream to hit corn kernals a few days ago..i believe if the suns out a little and you know there in there you should get some bites


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

bluefish1928 said:


> Do u guys think Bream/sunfish will bite in creeks this time of the year?
> I wil lbe fishing at little pee dee state park in the area behind the dam. I know that creek is loaded with bream i nthe summer and figure since the fish cant swim upsteam into the lake or downstream into another body of water, they have to be in the pool of water below the dam.
> 
> Any ideas on how to make them bite?


two words SHAD DARTS!


----------

